# [OT] iTunes na linuksa - petycja

## Dawid159

Przed chwilą znalazłem w anglojęzycznej części forum link dotyczący petycji będącej prośbą w kierunku apple`a o zrobienie linuksowej wersji iTunes`a  :Wink: 

Wszystkich zainteresowanych zachęcam do podpisywania się pod petycją  :Laughing: 

----------

## nelchael

Glupie pytanie: a cio to iTunes?

----------

## Dawid159

Programik muzyczny  :Wink:  Odtwarzanie mp3 itp, radio internetowe, możliwość wypalenia na płytke aktualnej playlisty i wiele więcej  :Smile:  Dokładne info na stronie producenta

Program dostępny tylko dla Maca i windy   :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Odtwarzanie mp3 itp,

 

XMMS

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> radio internetowe,

 

mplayer

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> możliwość wypalenia na płytke aktualnej playlisty

 

K3b

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> i wiele więcej  Dokładne info na stronie producenta
> 
> Program dostępny tylko dla Maca i windy  

 

Jak mi nie brakuje  :Wink: 

----------

## qdlacz

To sie nazywa Windows Media Player ma all i nawet ładowanie mp3 do przenośki, Moim zdaniem w całej tej ideologii nie o to chodzi ale z drugiej strony może dzięki temu linux pozyska więcej zwolenników......

Zgadzam się z Przedmówcą....

----------

## Strus

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Programik muzyczny  Odtwarzanie mp3 itp, radio internetowe, możliwość wypalenia na płytke aktualnej playlisty i wiele więcej  Dokładne info na stronie producenta
> 
> Program dostępny tylko dla Maca i windy  

 

Tylko, że za to się płaci.

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Glupie pytanie: a cio to iTunes?

 

Powaga nie słyszałeś ? Płacisz, ściągasz, słuchasz   :Smile: 

To jest tak popularne, że dzięki sukcesowi serwisu iTunes Apple sprzedał iPoda w pierwszym tygodniu w liczbie 1-go miliona!

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Powaga nie słyszałeś ? Płacisz, ściągasz, słuchasz Smile
> 
> 

 

Tzn. to jest taki player/organizator kolekcji muzycznej + zintegrowany sklep, gdzie można "od ręki" kupić/ściągnąć piosenkę. Na zachodzie totalny sukces (komercyjny), u nas (z przyczyn nam znanych) raczej bez przyszłości (w sensie - sklepu do kupowania utworów). 

RhythmBox dla Gnome'a jest zrobiony według "idei" iTunes. Nie ma sklepu i tych wszystkich "bejerków"/"upiększeń", ale działa według tego samego schematu organizowania muzyki. I działa nieźle.

----------

## rampage7

taki program dla Linuksa, to byłby wielki plus dla wielu użytkowników którzy korzystają z multimediów, przegladają www, mają iPoda, a niekoniecznie chcą przeznaczać złodziejska sumę na shit billa gatesa, z który się sypie na potęgę z każdym nowym service pack'iem. Lepiej za te pieniadze kupić sobie sporo muzyki w iTunes.

Dla Apple to dodatkowe zyski i dodatkowa grupa potencjalnych klientów.

Świat Linuksowy zyska, Apple też.

----------

## _troll_

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Dawid159 wrote:*   Programik muzyczny  Odtwarzanie mp3 itp, radio internetowe, możliwość wypalenia na płytke aktualnej playlisty i wiele więcej  Dokładne info na stronie producenta
> 
> Program dostępny tylko dla Maca i windy   Tylko, że za to się płaci.

 

Zabrzmialo jak nomawianie do piracenia, bo przeciez legalny zakup to zart??

A na powaznie - idea iTunes jest genialna. Koniec z placeniem za cala plyte, za kiepskie piosenki, etc. Kupujesz co chcesz - i tak nalezy na to patrzec. Dziekie iTunes to sie (w koncu *(#@&&$*&@)#$) oplaca!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## miscz

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Programik muzyczny  Odtwarzanie mp3 itp, radio internetowe, możliwość wypalenia na płytke aktualnej playlisty i wiele więcej 

 

AmaroK

----------

## joker

sie zaciekawilem tym amarokiem, wiec zapuscielm 

```
emerge amarok
```

ale nie wiem jak ten program uruchomic, przy emergowaniu powrzucal tylko jakies pliki do share i doc i nic do bin :/

a przy okazji, on dziala tylko z arts?

----------

## Dawid159

 *joker wrote:*   

> sie zaciekawilem tym amarokiem, wiec zapuscielm 
> 
> ```
> emerge amarok
> ```
> ...

 

Można jeszcze użyć gstreamer (alsa etc.)  :Wink:  A co do uruchomienia to po poprawnej kompilacji polecenie 

```
amarok
```

Może wykonaj jeszcze raz kompilacjie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

